# Anyone tried Petsafe Remote Spray Trainer?



## Gregory76 (Mar 15, 2009)

Hi people! Has anyone ever tried Petsafe Remote Spray Trainer? Its advertised on Petsafe Remote Spray Trainer only £122 - at www.canineconces.co.uk. It seems to be different and safer than the classic e collar. Anyone had any experience so far?
Thanx


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2009)

I have, and have let other people use mine.
These collars seem to work initially but if you have a very head strong dog they soon seem to be able to ignore it


----------



## Gregory76 (Mar 15, 2009)

I have a female Labrador, 18 months old and she is not considered a head strong dog, I believe. My problem is this: When we are at the park and I leave her off the lead she starts running around, sometimes eating stuff from the ground, not poo but human food thah has been left. Also sometimes, she will not come back when I call her, especially when other dogs are around. Yesterday also during her play she jumped on some kids, not agressively, and the result was the kids to fall back. It was a good thing that the children were used to dogs and their mother stayed calmed. So my question is if this remote collar will help to stop this kind of behaviour? And if it does will she have to wear it all the time? 
Thanks for reading


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2009)

That's what I would class as head strong, sounds about the same as my boy when I got him, they don't have to be a raving loonys to be head strong mine seems to have a sense off humour with his naughtiness, so cute but still naughty
The collar worked for about 1 week and everyone who has borrowed it has said approximately the same


----------



## Gregory76 (Mar 15, 2009)

So what would you suggest to do to stop this cute but nevertheless naughty behaviour?:skep:


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2009)

Sorry, my boy still does them sometimes so I'm not prepared to give advice on something I haven't cured.
I was just answering your question about the collar.
A bit useless really aren't I?


----------



## Gregory76 (Mar 15, 2009)

Oh I thought you are a dog trainer yourself. Thanks anyway
If anyone else is reading this post and has some experience with this collar please advise.


----------



## Dogzone (Oct 10, 2008)

I have seen it at £99.99 from the following site www.easyanimal.co.uk


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

I got the Dynavet masterplus remote spray collar, paid £112 including 2 cans of unscented spray. It is supposed to be more waterproof (mine has swum in it, no problems) than Petsafe, and has a 300m range. I got it just after Christmas, and I have found it to be very good, has more or less cured a 4-year problem of my dog running off to invade football games, she now usually avoids them, rarely has a cautious run at them, then I give a quick spray to bring her back. 
I would never use it if she was close to another dog who could be alarmed by it, or if she was near another human - I would not want her to associate being sprayed with other people as it could make her fear them. Timing of the spray is critical. The Dynavet collar comes with a good instruction book. 
Have you tried training your dog to come back to a whistle? Often more effective than the voice (never sounds cross), and much cheaper than a spray collar.


----------



## Gregory76 (Mar 15, 2009)

According to your experience, you think you have to have the dog wear the collar all the time outdoors, just in case? Or since she discontinued the wrong behaviour you stopped using it? Maybe you just have it with you?


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Gregory76 said:


> According to your experience, you think you have to have the dog wear the collar all the time outdoors, just in case? Or since she discontinued the wrong behaviour you stopped using it? Maybe you just have it with you?


I put it on if I am taking her somewhere there is may be football going on, and where she will be off lead. At his stage of still training with it I try to engineer encounters to reinforce the training, so if we go to the park it will be on, but if we're walking along the coast path or down by the canal where people don't play football, I have it with me (in my going-out-with-the-the-dog bag) but don't put it on. 
In your situation you could use it for when your dog is picking up food. The issue you said you have with your dog jumping up on other people - it's not a good idea to use a spray collar for that. The dog could think they had made it happen and trigger fearful aggression, or fear of strangers. If the dog belts off towards people, OK to use as it starts running off, but not when it is close to them. Likewise, if your dog is meeting another dog and ignores you, it would not be good to use a spray collar, not fair on the other dog that could get some of the effect of the spray, and your dog could become worried about meeting other dogs.
They work well for specific issues like mine that don't involve close proximity to other dogs or people. If my dog becomes fearful of inert objects (ie footballs), it's fine by me. I haven't found any lessening of the effect over time with my dog, her response is the same.


----------



## doglover1127 (Jan 8, 2009)

I have used the PetSafe Spray Remote Trainer and the PetSafe Spray Bark Collars. They work very well but you have to follow the instructions to the letter. My opinion is most pet training product by good companies like PetSafe work if you follow the directions. People that are not satisified usually have not read the manual and don't know how to properly operate the product they bought.


----------



## Gregory76 (Mar 15, 2009)

doglover1127 said:


> I have used the PetSafe Spray Remote Trainer and the PetSafe Spray Bark Collars. They work very well but you have to follow the instructions to the letter. My opinion is most pet training product by good companies like PetSafe work if you follow the directions. People that are not satisified usually have not read the manual and don't know how to properly operate the product they bought.


After you used it and corrected the wrong behaviour did you ever had to use it again for the same circumstances? You see thats my concern: I dont want the dog to get used to the idea that only with the collar she is gonna behave well. To me it seems to be more like a tool that you are gonna use for some period of time and then never use it again. Is it like this?
Thanks for reading


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Gregory76 said:


> After you used it and corrected the wrong behaviour did you ever had to use it again for the same circumstances? You see thats my concern: I dont want the dog to get used to the idea that only with the collar she is gonna behave well. To me it seems to be more like a tool that you are gonna use for some period of time and then never use it again. Is it like this?
> Thanks for reading


I think this would depend on how ingrained the behaviour is that you want to correct, and how intense it is. I have had to spray my dog for running at football games on about 5 or 6 occasions so far, over 9 weeks. This evening I was in the park and I had not put the collar on as it was geting dark and I didn't expect there to be any football happening. I was wrong, some kids were kicking a ball about, but my dog avoided the game, ran wide around it. As I'm trying to stop something that has been going on for 4 years with me, and possibly in my dogs previous home, it is not going to be an instant fix. She also reacts intently to football on TV, even that Actimel ad where Bobby Charlton heads one ball is enough to get her running at the TV! I believe some dogs understand it is the collar, others don't. Mine seems not to, though she is normally intelligent. Someone who had used a spray collar said that if the dog realised it was the collar, to attach a similar size/weight block of wood to the dog's normal collar, and that worked too!
The instructions that come with the collar tell you to get the dog used to wearing it for a week or more before using the spray to correct the unwanted behaviour. That's supposed to stop the dog associating wearing the collar with the correction.


----------



## doglover1127 (Jan 8, 2009)

As your dog becomes trained to the spray remote trainer, you will be able to use it less and less. You will likely have to use it again from time to time to reinforce the desired behavior.


----------



## marianne (Aug 12, 2008)

I tried a spray collar for barking. It worked better on my Husband! Everytime Bailey would bark and carry on when he got home he got sprayed!! I thought it was funny but needless to say he did not! Ended up taking it back.


----------



## Dogzone (Oct 10, 2008)

I think these are amazing although I bought mine for only £99.99 from www.easyanimal.co.uk . I did consider buying a Multivet one but the quality of the petSafe one is far superior


----------



## Nina (Nov 2, 2007)

I have heard mixed results about these collars. I tried one on my previous GSD for his aggression towards people, but it made not a scrap of difference.

I now have another year old GSD who is constantly barking at other dogs. It's completely baffling me, since he is good tempered with other dogs, and runs freely with the dogs in his training class. However, put him on a lead and he is manic again!

Completely bazaar. I have just discovered however, that his father was dog aggressive! Thought I may try the spray or vibration collar, as nothing else seems to work!


----------



## goodvic2 (Nov 23, 2008)

HI. I have 2 of my guys wearing these collers and have been for about a week and half. The most important thing with these collers is the timing. If you get the timing right and you recall your dog then it should work. If you put the spray on a high setting then I don;t see how they cannot get distracted.

In my opinion these are the reasons why it may not work:
1) Timing!
2) The dog will not just stop the behaviour, this is meant to interupt so it gives you the opportunity to re-direct. I would imagine some people think a spray is enough - it is not. 

When I use the spray on my dogs it only works if, at the very moment of dispensing I catch their attention and then very enthusastically recall them. It is easy not to do this last bit, especially if you have been doing it all afternoon!

My opinion is, so far for me they are great. However I do work with a behaviourist, so I am fully briefed on the use and timing of them.
Vicky


----------



## goodvic2 (Nov 23, 2008)

Nina said:


> I have heard mixed results about these collars. I tried one on my previous GSD for his aggression towards people, but it made not a scrap of difference.
> 
> I now have another year old GSD who is constantly barking at other dogs. It's completely baffling me, since he is good tempered with other dogs, and runs freely with the dogs in his training class. However, put him on a lead and he is manic again!
> 
> Completely bazaar. I have just discovered however, that his father was dog aggressive! Thought I may try the spray or vibration collar, as nothing else seems to work!


Hi Nina

Just wondering what you did with your previous GSD with regards to his aggression towards people and why he was not able to be rehabilitated?
Vicky


----------



## Nina (Nov 2, 2007)

goodvic2 said:


> Hi Nina
> 
> Just wondering what you did with your previous GSD with regards to his aggression towards people and why he was not able to be rehabilitated?
> Vicky


Zak was trained and socialised from an early age and won his bronze, silver and gold training awards.

Being a GSD his guarding instinct was extremely strong, and I can only remember one episode that may have triggered his aggression.

We were out over the fields early evening, when I was surrounding by a young of Ruby supporters. All had been drinking. It was pretty frightening, since the lewd remarks and suggestions made me honestly wonder what their intentions were. Zak did nothing at first, and just when I thought I was in real trouble he flipped. He honestly looked like he had rabies, snapping and snarling at these guys. In turn, they starting dispersing, giving us the opportunity to get out of there. He was approximately 18 months to 2 years old and from that time, he would not tolerate strangers.

Sadly, for his own safety he was always muzzled in public places. We lived surrounded by countryside however, so although the muzzle traveled everywhere with us, we rarely needed to use it 

His ashes are buried in our garden under his favorite tree.


----------



## finoni9 (Sep 5, 2008)

I saw them use this collar on Dog Borstal for a dog who kept chasing wildlife in the countryside - after using it a few times, the dog was able to sit in a room with a chicken and not attack it - before the owner would not have been able to stop it!


----------



## PawsPup (Feb 25, 2009)

I too beleive the spray collars do a good job.

The Masterplus has my vote, this unit is not just for bad behaviour but also for training which is why it comes with quite a high price tag! However I have seen it going for £100 recently. The beaty of the masterplus is that you can correct your dog using three buttons on a remote. (Some spray collars are only set off by vibration or barking)

If your having problems with barking then there are collars out there designed to solve this problem at a much more cheaper price.

If your dog is not affected by the spray versions you can move up a level to the Petsafe bark control collars, they use humane static pulses to effectively control nuisance barking. I've tried and tested these myself, you do get a shock but I wouldnt think it would do any harm.


----------



## Gregory76 (Mar 15, 2009)

Hi everyone, I just tried the petsafe remote spray collar and I believe its quite effective. Daphne my 1.5 years old Labrador has the habit of eating any food from the street. So I used the collar today whenever she came close to any food remnants and was ready to grab them and it worked well! Next time she saw something she avoided to go near. 
The first time you see the collar working is a little scary because the dog moves its head fast to avoid the spray and she acts like she is surprised but I would like to believe it doesnt do any harm to her. Anyway its only lemon scented and its definetely not an electrical collar. I just hope she will still continue not eating from the street when the collar is not on.


----------



## finoni9 (Sep 5, 2008)

I forgot to post that we use a small water spray bottle at home for Rocky when he is finding it hard to "leave" and it really does work - now if we have to we just pick the bottle up and he moves away from the object!

So the collar should have the same desired effect


----------



## 6660carrie (Jul 28, 2008)

Can anyone tell me why these types of collars are so welcomed yet my e collar is sooo barbaric!!!

How can having something sprayed into their face be any less horrible than a small shock that isn't even painful!!!

I'm bewildered.  :confused5:


----------



## goodvic2 (Nov 23, 2008)

Hi

The e coller doesn;t just shock but it can send electric current thorugh their muscles, so I believe.

I am not adverse to using an e coller so am the wrong person to reply.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2009)

6660carrie said:


> Can anyone tell me why these types of collars are so welcomed yet my e collar is sooo barbaric!!!
> 
> How can having something sprayed into their face be any less horrible than a small shock that isn't even painful!!!
> 
> I'm bewildered.  :confused5:


It would be difficult to use a spray collar to inflict actual physical injury unlike an e collar which in the wrong hands can be an instrument of torture


----------



## PawsPup (Feb 25, 2009)

6660carrie said:


> Can anyone tell me why these types of collars are so welcomed yet my e collar is sooo barbaric!!!
> 
> How can having something sprayed into their face be any less horrible than a small shock that isn't even painful!!!
> 
> I'm bewildered.  :confused5:


I beleive that the static collars are the next step after the spray collar. I dont disagree with using them, some dogs are very stubborn. If you have rescued a dog and they are beyond trainging, what else can you do.


----------



## pooch (Apr 2, 2009)

This thread has been very informative for me.

Sorry this post is a little long but I wanted to give the background of why I want to use the collar.

I have just started having a trainer come to my house to address particular problems I am having with Lola, (She is an 11 month Lhasa Apso/Poodle cross) which I had come to a complete loss with. She has mentioned the spray collar.

The two particular problems I am having are; chasing rabbits, pheasants, chickens, ducks etc (anything that runs/flies away) and she will not come back until she is ready (recall is brilliant all other times). We have done the done long lead training and whistle training. It is at it's worst if we are walking with other dogs. At the moment we are avoiding the areas we know she will go off and just doing walks alone with lots of yummy bits of treats and doing recall when we know she is thinking of going off.

The second problem is barking. Now I want her to bark in certain situations but my poor neighbours cannot open a door/bin/gate without her barking. Our back garden is large and sorrounded by neigbours on all sides. I have tried using a firm voice with "Lola Quiet", I have tried walking up to her and asking her what the fuss is all about and giving her a "its okay" tickle and I have tried the stones in a tin oh and also distracting her with a game. With no luck so far. I realise she is just doing her job but it is not fair on my neighbours.

So at the moment the recall is improving but the barking isn't. I am considering using the spray collar for the barking. But if the the chasing animals continues, is it okay to use the collar for both problems?


----------



## goodvic2 (Nov 23, 2008)

You can use the spray coller for any problem. I have been using them on my rescue's for various problems. Lilly (The barker princess as she is known in the garden) has slightly reduced her barking, but no where near where it needs to be. My stafi x has a problem chasing other dogs (friendly way) and it is hit and miss. If he is really intent on getting to the dog then I can spray to my hearts content and it won't do any good.

I have brought two and spent 280GBP. Is it worth the money? For me probably not.

In actual fact I have had more luck with Lilly the barker Princess!!! by exposing her to being outside when everybody is out and correcting her barking and making her lie down on her bed.

Some people swear by the spray collers, for me I am still a bit undecided. It has been a couple of weeks, so I'll reserve a final decision for a while.

Sorry to sit on the fence, it has worked in a few areas with a couple of my dogs.

Vicky x


----------



## pooch (Apr 2, 2009)

Thank you for your reply goodvic2,

It is a lot of money to part with so hearing peoples experiences with it is very interesting. My dog trainer said that if the current methods continue to fail, I can try her collar before I go and buy one.

I am certainly in two minds, Lola is 11 months so she is still learning. Most of my neighbours don't mind her barking and say she is only doing her job but I would like her to stop barking when she is given the command.

Thank you again.


----------



## goodvic2 (Nov 23, 2008)

Last year was a nightmare with Lilly and I dreaded the summer coming. To top it off we have dogs both sides and they bark at each other!

So far this year, as I have said, I have put her in the garden at the busiest times i.e when people are returning from work and letting dogs and stuff out. I have told her "no" and then pointed to her bed (a system I devised in the house for the constant barking). That combined with the spray coller is defo working.

There is also a "barking coller" specially designed for barking. YOu may find this cheaper. The reason mine are so expensive is because they are water proof and can be used at a 1/3 of a mile (I think or Km!). Obvioulsy you wouldn;t need such a sophisticated one for the garden. 

Good luck, let me know how you get on.
Vicky x


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

6660carrie said:


> Can anyone tell me why these types of collars are so welcomed yet my e collar is sooo barbaric!!!
> 
> How can having something sprayed into their face be any less horrible than a small shock that isn't even painful!!!
> 
> I'm bewildered.  :confused5:


The spray shouldn't go into the dog's face, but under the chin as a cold wet whoosh. I agree that the two types of correction collar seem to get very different reactions, but if you read older threads on the forum some people rate them together as equally bad. Properly used, an E-collar should be not be painful and no worse than a spray collar, but if they are set too high, go wrong or are used badly, they can do harm. I have used a spray collar with great success (to stop my dog invading football games, she now avoids them). Used wrongly, with bad timing, these could do harm too. There are two real differences I can see:
1) E-collars that are set too high or go wrong can cause real pain and even electrical burns to the skin. People vary a lot in their sensitivity to electric current, probably dogs are the same and they can't tell you about it. With unscented spray collars this is not an issue.
2) The emotive issues over electrocution and torture are hard to disentangle from the e-collar debate. We have, as a society, been taught that using electricity in whatever form to modify behaviour is brutal.


----------



## pooch (Apr 2, 2009)

Just wanted to give an update on our recall and barking issues.

We spent two weeks avoiding known pheasant/rabbit areas and have done recall with tasty treats and a whistle in many different situations. This improved greatly. We also spent the two weeks using the stones in tin technique and quiet command for unwanted barking.

After these two weeks, my dog trainer came back to see our progress. She bought her spray collar with her. We went to a known area with rabbits and pheasants and put the collar on as a precautionary measure (it was huge on her) the trainer had control og the spray collar so it was used at the correct time. We done some recall and without the use of the collar Lola was fantastic. She then started to pick up the scent of rabbits and went on the hunt....she would not come back so she got a spray and she came back. We carried on the walk and we then came across a couple of pheasants. Lola went on the chase not coming back to recall so she got a spray, she stopped mid chase and came back.

So I decided to invest in one and went for the JetCare Pro. This one has the nozzle directed towards the neck and is just a spray of cold air, waterproof and 300m range. I got it from doggie solutions cost £124 and arrived the next day. 

We have been using it for the past week and has been working well (touch wood!) I felt so guilty putting the collar on her, but I have only had to actually spray her on day 6. This was the ultimate day; all neighbours out in their gardens and she did not stop barking when commanded so she got one spray; she stopped. We also went walking with other dogs (which is when she tends to show off and wants to lead the hunt) and her recall was 90% brilliant, until one point she went to chase geese ignored the recall command so one spray and she came back. Today she seems to be more attentive to my commands and more willing to please. Again today we have had the surrounding neighbours noises and little bunnies to chase and has resisted temptation on both. This has so far had nothing but positive effects, it is early days and we will persist. It is a large collar for a little dog to wear but does seem to work (they do a mini anti bark, shame they do not do a pro mini too).

I will update at a later date with a proper verdict.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

just an update on my use of the masterplus spray collar. My dog has not tried to run off to a football game for weeks now, I no longer need to put the collar on her, she just avoids the situation altogether. As it's now so long since she did anything to make me cross with her, we are both much happier and the only area of conflict between us has disappeared, leading to a calmer household and a better relationship. I only wish I had bought one years ago.


----------



## goodvic2 (Nov 23, 2008)

Wow, what a great result! I think they do work, but it depends on the intensity of the problem to begin with. Well done though x


----------



## Dogzone (Oct 10, 2008)

Hi Gregory,
I bought mine for much less than that , a little over £90 including free delivery from www.easyanimal.co.uk . Have to say mines been very reliable so far and at least you dont have to buy batteries


----------



## finoni9 (Sep 5, 2008)

Glad it's working .... We use a little sprayer in the house and it definitely works! Would like to get the spray collar for help with recall but the cost puts me off :-(



pooch said:


> Just wanted to give an update on our recall and barking issues.
> 
> We spent two weeks avoiding known pheasant/rabbit areas and have done recall with tasty treats and a whistle in many different situations. This improved greatly. We also spent the two weeks using the stones in tin technique and quiet command for unwanted barking.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pip x (Jun 16, 2010)

Hi I know this thread is rather old but I have just found it through a google search and wondered how you were doing with the spray collars??

I have a 14 month old spaniel cross and am having problems with recall. I have bought the Petsafe collar and in the instructions is says to get her used to the positive tone first. I have tried this for a couple of days but she still seems shocked by the sound. I was wondering if you did the reward to the positive thing first because I'm concerned that if I get her used to that tone then the correction tone will be less effective!?

Help please


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Pip x said:


> Hi I know this thread is rather old but I have just found it through a google search and wondered how you were doing with the spray collars??
> 
> I have a 14 month old spaniel cross and am having problems with recall. I have bought the Petsafe collar and in the instructions is says to get her used to the positive tone first. I have tried this for a couple of days but she still seems shocked by the sound. I was wondering if you did the reward to the positive thing first because I'm concerned that if I get her used to that tone then the correction tone will be less effective!?
> 
> Help please


My Ziggy is still pretty well OK around football games; she needs the occasional reminder though! I tried using the spray collar with my younger dog - she tries to bite the wheels of my lawnmower when it starts up. As I work as a gardener and she comes to work with me, that's not a behaviour I can allow to continue as she could get hurt. She didn't appear bothered by the spray at all, and operating the mower starter and spray at the same time was very tricky - but she is now responding to a very firm 'leave it'.

I ignored the part in the instructions about using the reward tone. I've got a voice that can do that without using any battery power, and a clicker too!


----------

